# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक

## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 

 

अश्वगंधा पौधे का चित्र 


अश्वगंधा एक झाड़ीदार रोमयुक्त पौधा है। 
अश्वगंधा कहने को एक पौधा है, 
लेकिन यह बहुवर्षीय पौधा पौष्टिक जड़ों से युक्त है। 
अश्वगंधा के बीज, फल एवं छाल का विभिन्न रोगों के उपचार में प्रयोग किया जाता है। 
इसे असंगध एवं बाराहरकर्णी भी कहते हैं । 
कच्ची जड़ से अश्व जैसी गंध आती है 
इसीलिए भी इसे अश्वगंधा या वाजिगंधा कहा जाता है
 तथा इसका सेवन करते रहने से भी अश्व जैसा उत्साह उत्पन्न होता है
 अतः नाम सार्थक है । 
सूख जाने पर यह गंध कम हो जाती है ।
 आइए जानें अंश्वगंधा पौधें के अनेक फायदों के बारे में।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 
 

अश्वगंधा पौधे का चित्र 


• अश्वगंधा पौधे की पत्तियां त्वचा रोग, 
शरीर की सूजन एवं शरीर पर पड़े घाव 
और जख्म भरने जैसी समस्या से लेकर बहुत सी बीमारियों में भी बहुत उपयोगी है।

• अश्वगंसधा के पौधे को पीसकर 
लेप बनाकर लगाने से शरीर की सूजन, 
शरीर की किसी विकृत ग्रंथि और किसी भी तरह के फुंसी-फोड़े को 
हटाने में काम आती है।

• अश्वगंसधा पोधे की पत्तियों को घी, शहद पीपल 
इत्यादि के साथ मिलाकर सेवन करने से शरीर निरोग रहता है।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



• यदि किसी को चर्म रोग है तो 
उसके लिए भी अश्वगंधा जड़ीबूटी बहुत लाभकरी है। 
इसका चूर्ण बनाकर तेल से साथ लगाने से चर्म रोग से निजात पाई जा सकती है।

• उच्चरक्तचाप की समस्या से पीडि़त लोग
 यदि अश्वगंधा के चूर्ण का 
दूध के साथ नियमित सेवन करेंगे तो 
निश्चित तौर पर उनका रक्तचाप सामान्य* हो जाएगा।

• शरीर में कमजोरी या दुर्बलता को भी 
अश्वगंधा तेल से मालिश कर दूर किया जा सकता है, 
इतना ही नहीं गैस संबंधी समस्या में भी ये पौधा अत्यंत लाभदायक होता है।

• सांस संबंधी रोगों से निजात पाने के लिए अश्वगंधा के क्षार को
 शहद या  घी के साथ मिलाकर सेवन करने से बहुत लाभ मिलता है।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


• वृद्धावस्था में होने वाली बीमारियों को दूर करने, 
तरोताजा रहने और ऊर्जावान बने रहने के लिए
 अश्वगंघा चूर्ण को प्रतिदिन दूध के साथ लेना चाहिए। 
इससे मस्तिष्क भी तेज होता है।

• इसके अलावा अश्वगंधा पौधे के और भी लाभ हैं। 
यह खाँसी, क्षयरोग तथा गठिया में भी यह लाभदायक है।

• अश्वगंधा पौधे की जड़ पौष्टिक होने के साथ ही
 पाचक अम्ल और प्लेग जैसी महामारियों से निजात दिलाता है।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 

वानस्पतिक परिचय-

यह सारे भारत में पश्चिमोत्तर भाग, मध्य प्रदेश, महाराष्ट्र, गुजरात, पंजाब तथा हिमांचल में 5000 फीट की ऊँचाई तक पाई जाती है ।
 मध्य प्रदेश के पश्चिमोत्तर जिले मंदसौर की मनासा तहसील में इसकी बड़े पैमाने पर खेती की जाती है
 तथा सारे भारत की व्यावसायिक पूर्ति वहीं से होती है ।
 पहले यह नागोर (राजस्थान) में बहुत होता था 
और वहीं से सर्वत्र भेजा जाता था । 
अतः इसे नागौरी असंगध भी कहा जाता था ।
 यह नाम अभी भी प्रसिद्ध है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



इसका क्षुप झाड़ीदार एक से चार फुट ऊँचा बहुशाखा युक्त होता है । 
शाखाएँ गोलाकार चारों ओर फैली रहती है । 
कहीं-कहीं बड़े-बड़े वृक्षों के नीचे जलाशयों के समीप यह बारहों माह हरी भरी स्थिति में पाया जाता है । 
आकार में यह छोटी कंटेरा जैसा परन्तु कण्टक रहित होता है । 
पत्र जोड़े में अखण्डित अण्डाकार 5-10 सेण्टीमीटर लंबे तथा 3 से 5 सेण्टीमीटर चौड़े होते हैं । 
ये आकार में लंबे, बीज छोटे लटवाकार से लेकर कहीं-कहीं पलाश के पत्ते सदृश बड़े होते हैं । 
डण्ठल बहुत ही छोटा होता है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


पुष्प छोटे-छोटे कुछ लंबे, कुछ पीला व हरापन लिए चिलम के आकार के होते हैं ।

 शाखाओं के अग्र भाग पर खिलते हैं । 
इन पर भी डण्ठल के समान सफेद छोटे-छोटे रोम होते हैं । 
फल छोटे-छोटे गोल मटर या मकोय के फल के समान पहले हरे-
फिर कार्तिक मास में पकने पर लाल रंग के हो जाते हैं ।
 ये रसभरी के फलों के समान दिखते हैं । 
फल के अन्दर लोआव तथा कटेरी के बीजों के समान श्वेत असंख्यों बीज होते हैं । 
इन्हें यदि दूध में डाल दिया जाए तो वे उसे जमा भी देते हैं ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


मूल 4 से 8 इंच लंबी ऊपर से मटमैली अन्दर से सफेद शंकु के आकार की होती है । यह नीचे से मोटी ऊपर से पतली, गोल व चिकनी होती है । 
गीली ताजी जड़ से घ्ज्ञोड़े के मूत्र के समान तीव्र गंध आती है, 
जिसका स्वाद तीखा होता है । 
शरद ऋतु में फूल आते हैं तथा कार्तिक मार्गशीर्ष में पकते है  । 
बरसात में इसके बीज बोये जाते हैं तथा जाड़े में फसल निकाली जाती है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



शुद्धाशुद्ध परीक्षा-

बाजारों में मिलने वाली शुष्क जड़ 10 से 20 सेण्टीमीटर लंबी छोटे बड़े टुकड़ों के रूप में होती है । 
यह प्रायः खेती किए हुए पौधे की जड़ होती है । 
जंगली पौधों की अपेक्षा उसमें स्टार्च आदि अधिक होता है । 
आन्तरिक प्रयोग के लिए खेती वाले पौधे की जड़ तथा लेप आदि प्रयोग के लिए जंगली पौधे की जड़ ठीक बैठती है । 

असगंध दो प्रकार की होती है-
छोटी तथा बड़ी । 
छोटी असगंध का क्षुप छोटा, परन्तु मूल बड़ा होता है ।
 पूर्व में नागौरी असगंध को देशी भी कहते हैं । 
इसका क्षुप बड़ा तथा जड़ें छोटी व पतली होती है ।

बाजारों में असगंध की जाति के ही एक भेद फाकनज की जड़ें भी मिला दी जाती हैं । 
कुछ व्यक्ति कन्वाव्ध्ययन असगंधा को अश्वगंधा मान बैठते हैं,
 जबकि वह आन्तरिक प्रयोग के लिए नहीं है, विषैली है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



रोपण-

यह उन स्थानों पर भी उग आता है,
 जहाँ अन्य वनौषधियाँ नहीं लग पातीं ।
 5 किलो ग्राम बीज लगभग एक हैक्टेयर भूमि के लिए पर्याप्त है । 
पहले नर्सरी मंं उगाकर उन्हें आधा-आधा मीटर की दूरी पर खेत में फैला देते हैं । सिंचाई की आवश्यकता अधिक नहीं पड़ती । 
देखरेख एवं खाद आदि इतनी जरूरत नहीं । 
अधिक वर्षा तो हानिकारक है ।
 दिसम्बर में फूल-फल आने के बाद मार्च में समूल फसल काट ली जाती है । जड़ों को कूट कर मिट्टी हटा देते हैं 
और पतली अलग कर मोटी जड़ों को औषधि प्रयोजन हेतु चुन लेते हैं ।

• औषधि के रूप में इसका उपयोग करके कई रोगों को दूर किया जाता है।
 वाकई अश्वगंधा पौधे के फायदे अनेक है।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


संग्रह-संरक्षण-कालावधि-

उत्तम जड़ों को चुनकर सुखाकर 
एयरटाइड सूखे शीतल स्थानों पर रखते हैं । 
इन्हें एक वर्ष तक प्रयुक्त किया जा सकता है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



आचार्य चरक 
आचार्य चरक ने असगंध को उत्कृष्ट वल्य माना है 
एवं सभी प्रकार के जीर्ण रोगियों,
 क्षयशोथ आदि के लिए इसे उपयुक्त माना है ।

 सुश्रुत के अनुसार यह औषधि किसी भी प्रकार की दुर्बलता-कृषता मंष गुणकारी है । 
चक्रदत्त के अनुसार-

पाद कल्के ऽश्व गंधायाः क्षीरे दश गुण पचेत् । 
घृतं पेयं कुमाराणां पुष्टि कृद् वल वर्धनम्॥

पुष्टि बलवर्धन हेतु इससे श्रेष्ठ औषधि आयुर्वेद के विद्वान कोई और नहीं मानते । 

चक्रदत्त ही के अनुसार यदि अश्वगंधा का चूर्ण 15 दिन दूध, घृत अथवा तेल या जल से लेने पर बालक का शरीर उसी प्रकार पुष्ट होता है
 जैसे जल वर्षा होने पर फसलों की पुष्टि होती है ।
 यही नहीं, शिशिर ऋतु में यदि कोई वृद्ध इसका एक माह भी सेवन करता है
तो वह युवा बन जाता है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


श्री भाव मिश्र लिखते हैं-
अश्व गंधा निल शेष्म श्वित्र शोथ क्षया पहा । 
वल्या रसप्यनी तिक्ता कषा योष्णा तिशु बला ॥ 
अर्थात्-क्षय आदि रोगों में तो लाभकारी है ही 
बलवर्धक रसायन एवं अतिशुक्रल है ।

आयुर्वेद के अन्य विद्वान् बताते हैं कि असगंध धातुओं की वृद्धि 
विशिष्ट रूप से करता है । 
मांस मज्जा की वृद्धि उनका शोधन तथा जीवनावध्धि बढ़ना भी 
इसके वृहण गुण के कारण संभव हो पाता है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



डॉ. आर.एन. खोरी के अनुसार 
असगंध एक शक्तिवर्धक रसायन और अवसादक है । 
इसकी मूल का चूर्ण दूध या घी के साथ 
यह निद्रा लाता है 
तथा शुक्राणुओं की वृद्धि कर 
एक प्रकार के एफ्रोडिजियक (कोमोत्तेजक) 
की भूमिका निभाता है, 
परन्तु इसका कोई अवांछनीय प्रभाव शरीर पर नहीं पड़ता ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



श्री नादकर्णी के अनुसार 
अश्वगंधा प्रधानतः एक टॉनिक है ।
 यह शरीर के बिगड़े हुए क्रिया-कलापों को सुव्यवस्थित करती है ।
 वातशामक होने के कारण थकान का निवारण कर शक्ति प्रदान करती है । 
यह अंग-अवयवों की, जीवकोषों की आयु बढ़ाती है । 
इस प्रकार असमय बुढ़ापा नहीं आने देती ।
 वेल्थ ऑफ इण्डिया के अनुसार यह बच्चों के सूखा रोग में लाभकारी है । 
इसके तने की सब्जी भी खिलाई जाती है
 व सूखा रोग हेतु यह एक ग्रामीण चिर प्रचलित औषधि है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


होम्योपैथी में भी इसका उपयोग बल बर्धक टानिक एवं काम दुर्बलता  और बाजीकरण बलवर्धक, शुक्रल, वीर्य पुष्टि कारक के रूप में   में किया जाता है 

यूनानी में अश्वगंधा को
 वहमनेवरी 
के नाम से जाना जाता है । 
हब्ब असगंधा इसका एक प्रसिद्ध योग है । 

हकीम दलजीतसिंह के अनुसार यह तीसरे दर्जे में उष्ण रुक्ष है । 
इसका गुण, बाजीकरण बलवर्धक, शुक्रल, वीर्य पुष्टिकर है ।
 महिलाओं को प्रसवोपरांत देने से यह बल प्रदान करता है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



रासायनिक संरचना-

अश्वगंधा की जड़ में कई एल्केलाइड्स पाए गए हैं । 
इनकी कुल मात्रा 0.13 से 0.31 प्रतिशत तक होती है । 

'वेल्थ ऑफ इण्डिया' के मतानुसार तेरह एल्केलाइड क्रोमेटोग्राफी की विधि से अलग किए गए हैं । 
इनमें प्रमुख हैं-
कुस्कोहाइग्रीन, 
एनाहाइग्रीन,
 ट्रोपीन, 
स्युडोट्रोपीन,
 ऐनाफेरीन, 
आईसोपेलीन, 
टोरीन 
और तीन प्रकार के ट्रोपिलीटग्लोएट । 

जर्मन व रूसी वैज्ञानिकों ने असगंध की जड़ में अन्य एल्केलाइड होने का भी दावा किया है, 
जिसमें प्रमुख हैं-
विदासोमिन 
एवं विसामिन 

एल्केलाइडों के अलावा इस क्षुप की जड़ में स्टार्च शर्करा, 
ग्लाइकोमाइड्स-हेण्टि्रयाकाल्टे   तथा अलसिटॉल,
 विदनाल पाए गए हैं । 

इसमें बहुत से अमीनो अम्ल मुक्तावस्था में होते हैं
 यथा एस्पार्टिक अम्ल,
 ग्लाइसिन 
आयरोसिन, 
एलेनिन,
 प्रोलीन, 
टि्रप्योफैन,
 ग्लूटेमिक अम्ल 
एवं सिस्टीन ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



अश्वगंधा की पत्तियों में 
विदानोलाइड परिवार के पदार्थ पाए जाते हैं 
जो बदलते रहते हैं । 
पत्तियों का स्वरूप एक-सा रहने पर भी
 रासायनिक दृष्टि से अंतर पाया गया है ।

 बारह प्रकार के विदानोलाइड 
अलग-अलग पौधों से प्राप्त किए गए हैं 
जो एक ही क्यारी में एक साथ रोपे गए थे ।
 इसके अलावा पत्तियों में एल्केलाइड्स 
ग्लाकोसाइड्स, ग्लूकोस एवं मुक्त अमीनो अम्ल भी पाए गए हैं ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



असगंध के तने में प्रोटीन बहुतायत से पाए गए हैं । 
इनमें रेशा बहुत कम तथा कैल्शियम व फॉस्फोरस प्रचुर मात्रा में होते हैं ।
 कई अमीनो अम्ल भी मुक्तावस्था में पाए गए हैं । 
जड़, तने तथा फल में टैनिन एवं फ्लेविनाइड भी होते हैं ।
 इसके फलों में प्रोटीनों को पचाने वाला एक एन्जाइम कैमेस भी पाया गया है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



आधुनिक मत एवं वैज्ञानिक प्रयोगों के निष्कर्ष-

अश्वगंधा पर सर्वाधिक महत्त्वपूर्ण कार्य 
मद्रास में डॉ. कुप्पु राजन आदि द्वारा किया गय है । 
जनरल ऑफ रिसर्च इन आयुर्वेद एण्ड सिद्धा के अनुसार 
(जून 1980) 50 से 51 वर्ष के 101 नर, वृद्धों पर इस औषधि का चूर्ण रूप में प्रयोग करने पर 
अश्वगंधा को आयु बढ़ाने वाला पाया गया ।
 प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को एक वर्ष तक प्रतिदिन एक-एक ग्राम असंगध मूल चूर्ण दिन में तीन बार दूध के साथ दिया गया ।

 कण्ट्रोल वग्र की तुलना में अश्वगंधा ग्रहण करने वाले व्यक्तियों में हिमोग्लोबिन, 
लाल रक्त कणों की संख्या व
 बालों की कालापन बढ़ा । 
जिनकी कमर झुकती थी
 उनके खड़े होने का तरीका सुधरा 
व संधियों में लचीलापन आया ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


इनका सीरम कोलेस्टेरॉल
 (रक्त में घुलनशील वसा) घटा 
तथा रक्त कणों को बैठने की गति 
(इरिथ्रोसाइट सेडीमेण्टेशन रेट ई. एस. आर.)
 भी कम हुई । 
अध्ययन के निष्कर्ष बताते हुए 
वैज्ञानिकों ने कहा कि यह औषधि 
वृहणीय (मांस भेद बढ़ाने वाला) 
तथा रसायन सप्त धातु पोषक है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



अश्वगंधा एक प्रकार का 
हिमेटिनिक (रक्त लौह बढ़ाने वाला) भी है ।
 इसमें प्रति 100 ग्राम में 
709.4 मिलीग्राम लोहा भी पाया गया है । 
यह अन्य पौधों की जड़ों में पाए जाने वाले लोहे से कहीं अधिक है । 
लोहे के अतिरिक्त अश्वगंधा जड़ में 
प्रचुर मात्रा में वेलीन, 
टायरोसीन,
 प्रेलीन, 
एलेनिन 
तथा ग्लाइसिन 
आदि अमीनो अम्ल मुक्तावस्था में पाए गए हैं । 
लोहे के साथ मुक्त अमीनो अम्लों का पाया जाना 
इसका अच्छा 'हिमेटिनिक टॉनिक' बनाता है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



प्रयोज्य अंग-

जड़ मुख्यतः प्रयुक्त होती है । 
पत्तियों का भी कहीं-कहीं प्रयोग किया जाता है । 
किन्तु इसके बीज जहरीले होते हैं ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


मात्रा-

(अ) मूल चूर्ण- 1 से 3 ग्राम एक बार में ।

 (ब) क्षार- 1 से 3 ग्राम एक बार में । 

(स) घृत- 
(जड़ का क्वाथ+समान भाग मक्खन+ दस गुना गौदुग्ध को उबालकर)
 2 चम्मच प्रातः नित्य । 

(द) पाक-
एक किलो असगंध जौ- कुट कर +20 किलो जल को उबाल कर दो किलो शेष रहने पर छान लें । 
इसमें दो किलो शक्कर मिलाकर पकाने पर पाक चाशनी की तरह तैयार हो जाता है । 
बच्चों को एक चम्मच प्रातः सायं 
बड़ों को दुगुनी मात्रा में देने से बलवर्धन करता है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


निर्धारणानुसार प्रयोग-

चक्रदत्त संहिता में 
विद्वान चिकित्सक लिखते हैं-
पीता श्व गंधा पय सार्ध मासं घृतेन तैलेन सुखा म्बुना वा । 
कृश स्य पुस्टि वपुषो विध त्ते बाल स्य सस्य स्य यथा म्बु वृष्टिः॥

मूलतः अश्वगंधा कृशकाय रोगियों, 
सूखा रोग से ग्रस्त बच्चों 
व व्याधि उपरांत कमजोरी में, 
शारीरिक, 
मानसिक थकान में 
पुष्टि कारक बलवर्धक के नाते प्रयुक्त होती रही है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


यकृत में वसा कोशिकाओं के अनाधिकार विस्तार
 (फैटीइन्फिल्ट्रेश  ) Fatty liver
से होने वाले कुपोषण,
 बुढ़ापे की कमजोरी, 
मांसपेशियों की कमजोरी 
व थकान, 
रोगों के बाद की कृशता 
आदि में असगंध मूल चूर्ण 
आतिशा घृत या पाक 
निर्धारित मात्रा में सेवन कराते हैं ।
 मूल चूर्ण को दूध के अनुपान के साथ देते हैं ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



क्षय रोग में 
अन्य जीवाणुनाशी औषधियों के साथ
 बल्य रूप में मूलचूर्ण को 
गोघृत या मिश्री के साथ देते हैं । 

गर्भवती महिलाओं में 
तीन माह बल संवर्धन हेतु 
मूल क्वाथ में चौगुनी घृत मिलाकर 
पाक बनाकर सेवन कराते हैं ।

लगातार एक वर्ष सेवन से
 शरीर से सारे विकार बाहर निकल जाते हैं-
समग्रशोधन होकर दुर्बलता दूर हो जाती है
 व जीवनीशक्ति बढ़ती है । 

यह औषधि काया कल्प योग की एक प्रमुख औषधि मानी जाती है । 
इसका कल्प भी करते हैं 
व ऐसा माना जाता है कि
 इसका निरंतर उपयोग अमृता की तरह जरा को कभी समीप नहीं आने देता । 

अगहन पूष माह में इसका सेवन विशेष लाभकारी है

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



अन्य उपयोग-

कफ वात शामक तथा वेदना संशामक होने के कारण 
यह वात नाड़ी संस्थान के रोगों में भी प्रयुक्त होता है । 
मूल से सिद्ध तैल
 वात व्याधि में 
जोड़ों पर 
तथा थायराइड या ग्रंथियों की वृद्धि में पत्तों को लेप करने से भी लाभ होता है । 

यह नींद लाने वाला एक श्रेष्ठ हिप्नोटिक है । 
रक्तचाप व शोथ को कम करता है । 

श्वांस रोग में भी असगंध क्षार 
अथवा चूर्ण को मधु एवं घृत के साथ देने का प्रावधान है ।

 शुक्र दौर्बल्य प्रदर, 
योनि शूल में उपयोगी है ।

 वाल शोष, 
क्षय रोग, 
जीर्ण व्याधि
 यथा कैंसर से सामान्य दुर्बलता निवारण 
तथा वेदना दूर करने के लिए इसे देते हैं ।

 जीव कोशों पर अपने प्रभाव के कारण 
यह वर्ण विकारों तथा कुष्ठ रोगों पर भी कुछ प्रभाव रखता है, ऐसा मत है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


मूलतः यह औषधि रसायन-बल्य है । 
इसका प्रयोग कर निश्चित ही 
दीर्घाष्यु को प्राप्त कर सकना संभव है । 

एजींग (वार्धक्य) पर इस औषधि की शोध 
अगले दिनों जब की जाएगी तो 
शास्रों के वे सभी अभिमत सफल सिद्ध होंगे,
 जिनमें इसे जरा निवारक बताया गया है ।
 स्वास संबंधी रोग यथा क्रानिक ऑब्सट्रक्टिव लंग डीसिज (सी.ओ.एल.डी.)
 डिजेनरेटिव बीमारियाँ, 
कैंसर प्रिकार्सीनोमट परिस्थितियाँ 
(गैस्ट्राइटिस, प्लमर विल्सन सिन्ड्रोम)
 आदि में संभवतः अगले दिनों इसकी महत्त्वपूर्ण भूमिका सिद्ध होगी । 
यदि ऐसा हो सका तो यह एक अति फलदायी शोध होगी ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


चित्र: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-jDaPGNTXRx...shwa****ha.jpg 


अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक अश्वगंधा एक झाड़ीदार रोमयुक्त पौधा है। अश्वगंधा कहने को एक पौधा है, 
लेकिन यह बहुवर्षीय पौधा पौष्टिक जड़ों से युक्त है। 
अश्वगंधा के बीज, फल एवं छाल का विभिन्न रोगों के उपचार में प्रयोग किया जाता है। 
इसे असंगध एवं बाराहरकर्णी भी कहते हैं । 
कच्ची जड़ से अश्व जैसी गंध आती है इसीलिए भी इसे अश्वगंधा या वाजिगंधा कहा जाता है
 तथा इसका सेवन करते रहने से भी अश्व जैसा उत्साह उत्पन्न होता है 
अतः नाम सार्थक है । 
सूख जाने पर यह गंध कम हो जाती है । 
आइए जानें अंश्वगंधा पौधें के अनेक फायदों के बारे में।

 • अश्वगंधा पौधे की पत्तियां त्वचा रोग, शरीर की सूजन एवं शरीर पर पड़े घाव और जख्म भरने जैसी समस्या से लेकर बहुत सी बीमारियों में भी बहुत उपयोगी है।
 • अश्वगंसधा के पौधे को पीसकर लेप बनाकर लगाने से शरीर की सूजन, शरीर की किसी विकृत ग्रंथि और किसी भी तरह के फुंसी-फोड़े को हटाने में काम आती है।
 • अश्वगंसधा पोधे की पत्तियों को घी, शहद पीपल इत्यादि के साथ मिलाकर सेवन करने से शरीर निरोग रहता है। 
• यदि किसी को चर्म रोग है तो उसके लिए भी अश्वगंधा जड़ीबूटी बहुत लाभकरी है। इसका चूर्ण बनाकर तेल से साथ लगाने से चर्म रोग से निजात पाई जा सकती है।
 • उच्चरक्तचाप की समस्या से पीडि़त लोग यदि अश्वगंधा के चूर्ण का दूध के साथ नियमित सेवन करेंगे तो निश्चित तौर पर उनका रक्तचाप सामान्य* हो जाएगा। 
• शरीर में कमजोरी या दुर्बलता को भी अश्वगंाधा तेल से मालिश कर दूर किया जा सकता है, इतना ही नहीं गैस संबंधी समस्या में भी ये पौधा अत्यंत लाभदायक होता है। 
• सांस संबंधी रोगों से निजात पाने के लिए अश्वगंधा के क्षार को शहद को घी के साथ मिलाकर सेवन करने से बहुत लाभ मिलता है। 
• वृद्धावस्था में होने वाली बीमारियों को दूर करने, तरोताजा रहने और ऊर्जावान बने रहने के लिए अश्वगंघा चूर्ण को प्रतिदिन दूध के साथ लेना चाहिए। इससे मस्तिष्क भी तेज होता है।
 • इसके अलावा अश्वगंधा पौधे के और भी लाभ हैं। यह खाँसी, क्षयरोग तथा गठिया में भी यह लाभदायक है। 
• अश्वगंधा पौधे की जड़ पौष्टिक होने के साथ ही पाचक अम्ल और प्लेग जैसी महामारियों से निजात दिलाता है। 

वानस्पतिक परिचय- यह सारे भारत में पश्चिमोत्तर भाग, मध्य प्रदेश, महाराष्ट्र, गुजरात, पंजाब तथा हिमांचल में 5000 फीट की ऊँचाई तक पाई जाती है । मध्य प्रदेश के पश्चिमोत्तर जिले मंदसौर की मनासा तहसील में इसकी बड़े पैमाने पर खेती की जाती है तथा सारे भारत की व्यावसायिक पूर्ति वहीं से होती है । पहले यह नागोर (राजस्थान) में बहुत होता था और वहीं से सर्वत्र भेजा जाता था । अतः इसे नागौरी असंगध भी कहा जाता था । यह नाम अभी भी प्रसिद्ध है । इसका क्षुप झाड़ीदार एक से चार फुट ऊँचा बहुशाखा युक्त होता है । शाखाएँ गोलाकार चारों ओर फैली रहती है । कहीं-कहीं बड़े-बड़े वृक्षों के नीचे जलाशयों के समीप यह बारहों माह हरी भरी स्थिति में पाया जाता है । आकार में यह छोटी कंटेरा जैसा परन्तु कण्टक रहित होता है । पत्र जोड़े में अखण्डित अण्डाकार 5-10 सेण्टीमीटर लंबे तथा 3 से 5 सेण्टीमीटर चौड़े होते हैं । ये आकार में लंबे, बीज छोटे लटवाकार से लेकर कहीं-कहीं पलाश के पत्ते सदृश बड़े होते हैं । डण्ठल बहुत ही छोटा होता है । पुष्प छोटे-छोटे कुछ लंबे, कुछ पीला व हरापन लिए चिलम के आकार के होते हैं । शाखाओं के अग्र भाग पर खिलते हैं । इन पर भी डण्ठल के समान सफेद छोटे-छोटे रोम होते हैं । फल छोटे-छोटे गोल मटर या मकोय के फल के समान पहले हरे-फिर कार्तिक मास में पकने पर लाल रंग के हो जाते हैं । ये रसभरी के फलों के समान दिखते हैं । फल के अन्दर लोआव तथा कटेरी के बीजों के समान श्वेत असंख्यों बीज होते हैं । इन्हें यदि दूध में डाल दिया जाए तो वे उसे जमा भी देते हैं । मूल 4 से 8 इंच लंबी ऊपर से मटमैली अन्दर से सफेद शंकु के आकार की होती है । यह नीचे से मोटी ऊपर से पतली, गोल व चिकनी होती है । गीली ताजी जड़ से घ्ज्ञोड़े के मूत्र के समान तीव्र गंध आती है, जिसका स्वाद तीखा होता है । शरद ऋतु में फूल आते हैं तथा कार्तिक मार्गशीर्ष में पकते हंच । बरसात में इसके बीज बोये जाते हैं तथा जाड़े में फसल निकाली जाती है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


शुद्धाशुद्ध परीक्षा- 
बाजारों में मिलने वाली शुष्क जड़ 10 से 20 सेण्टीमीटर लंबी छोटे बड़े टुकड़ों के रूप में होती है । 
यह प्रायः खेती किए हुए पौधे की जड़ होती है ।
 जंगली पौधों की अपेक्षा उसमें स्टार्च आदि अधिक होता है । 
आन्तरिक प्रयोग के लिए खेती वाले पौधे की जड़ तथा लेप आदि प्रयोग के लिए जंगली पौधे की जड़ ठीक बैठती है । 
असगंध दो प्रकार की होती है-छोटी तथा बड़ी । 
छोटी असगंध का क्षुप छोटा, परन्तु मूल बड़ा होता है । 
पूर्व में नागौरी असगंध को देशी भी कहते हैं ।
 इसका क्षुप बड़ा तथा जड़ें छोटी व पतली होती है । 
बाजारों में असगंध की जाति के ही एक भेद फाकनज की जड़ें भी मिला दी जाती हैं । 
कुछ व्यक्ति कन्वाव्ध्ययन असगंधा को अश्वगंधा मान बैठते हैं, 
जबकि वह आन्तरिक प्रयोग के लिए नहीं है, विषैली है ।

 रोपण- यह उन स्थानों पर भी उग आता है, जहाँ अन्य वनौषधियाँ नहीं लग पातीं । 
5 किलो ग्राम बीज लगभग एक हैक्टेयर भूमि के लिए पर्याप्त है । 
पहले नर्सरी में उगाकर उन्हें आधा-आधा मीटर की दूरी पर खेत में फैला देते हैं । सिंचाई की आवश्यकता अधिक नहीं पड़ती । 
देखरेख एवं खाद आदि इतनी जरूरत नहीं । 
अधिक वर्षा तो हानिकारक है । 
दिसम्बर में फूल-फल आने के बाद मार्च में समूल फसल काट ली जाती है ।
 जड़ों को कूट कर मिट्टी हटा देते हैं और पतली अलग कर मोटी जड़ों को औषधि प्रयोजन हेतु चुन लेते हैं । 
• औषधि के रूप में इसका उपयोग करके कई रोगों को दूर किया जाता है। 
वाकई अश्वगंधा पौधे के फायदे अनेक है। 
संग्रह-संरक्षण-कालावधि- उत्तम जड़ों को चुनकर सुखाकर एयरटाइड सूखे शीतल स्थानों पर रखते हैं । 
इन्हें एक वर्ष तक प्रयुक्त किया जा सकता है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 



आचार्य चरक ने असगंध को उत्कृष्ट वल्य माना है 
एवं सभी प्रकार के जीर्ण रोगियों, क्षयशोथ आदि के लिए इसे उपयुक्त माना है । 

सुश्रुत के अनुसार यह औषधि किसी भी प्रकार की दुर्बलता-कृषता मंष गुणकारी है । 

चक्रदत्त के अनुसार- पादकल्केऽश्वगंधा  ाः क्षीरे दशगुण पचेत् । घृतं पेयं कुमाराणां पुष्टिकृद्वलवर्ध  म्॥ पुष्टि बलवर्धन हेतु इससे श्रेष्ठ औषधि आयुर्वेद के विद्वान कोई और नहीं मानते । 
चक्रदत्त ही के अनुसार यदि अश्वगंधा का चूर्ण 15 दिन दूध, घृत अथवा तेल या जल से लेने पर बालक का शरीर उसी प्रकार पुष्ट होता है जैसे जल वर्षा होने पर फसलों की पुष्टि होती है । 
यही नहीं, शिशिर ऋतु में यदि कोई वृद्ध इसका एक माह भी सेवन करता है तो वह युवा बन जाता है ।

 श्री भाव मिश्र लिखते हैं-
अश्वगंधा निलशेष्मश्वित्र शोथक्षयापहा । वल्या रसप्यनी तिक्ता कषायोष्णातिशुबला   
अर्थात्-क्षय आदि रोगों में तो लाभकारी है ही बलवर्धक रसायन एवं अतिशुक्रल है । 
आयुर्वेद के अन्य विद्वान् बताते हैं कि असगंध धातुओं की वृद्धि विशिष्ट रूप से करता है । 
मांस मज्जा की वृद्धि उनका शोधन तथा जीवनावध्धि बढ़ना भी इसके वृहण गुण के कारण संभव हो पाता है ।
 डॉ. आर.एन. खोरी के अनुसार असगंध एक शक्तिवर्धक रसायन और अवसादक है । 
इसकी मूल का चूर्ण दूध या घी के साथ यह निद्रा लाता है तथा शुक्राणुओं की वृद्धि कर एक प्रकार के एफ्रोडिजियक (कोमोत्तेजक) की भूमिका निभाता है, परन्तु इसका कोई अवांछनीय प्रभाव शरीर पर नहीं पड़ता । 
श्री नादकर्णी के अनुसार अश्वगंधा प्रधानतः एक टॉनिक है । 
यह शरीर के बिगड़े हुए क्रिया-कलापों को सुव्यवस्थित करती है । 
वातशामक होने के कारण थकान का निवारण कर शक्ति प्रदान करती है । 
यह अंग-अवयवों की, जीवकोषों की आयु बढ़ाती है । 
इस प्रकार असमय बुढ़ापा नहीं आने देती । 
वेल्थ ऑफ इण्डिया के अनुसार यह बच्चों के सूखा रोग में लाभकारी है ।
 इसके तने की सब्जी भी खिलाई जाती है व सूखा रोग हेतु यह एक ग्रामीण चिर प्रचलित औषधि है ।
 यूनानी में अश्वगंधा को वहमनेवरी के नाम से जाना जाता है ।
 हब्ब असगंधा इसका एक प्रसिद्ध योग है । 
हकीम दलजीतसिंह के अनुसार यह तीसरे दर्जे में उष्ण रुक्ष है । 
इसका गुण, बाजीकरण बलवर्धक, शुक्रल, वीर्य पुष्टिकर है । 
महिलाओं को प्रसवोपरांत देने से यह बल प्रदान करता है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


रासायनिक संरचना- 
अश्वगंधा की जड़ में कई एल्केलाइड्स पाए गए हैं । 
इनकी कुल मात्रा 0.13 से 0.31 प्रतिशत तक होती है । 

'वेल्थ ऑफ इण्डिया' के मतानुसार तेरह एल्केलाइड क्रोमेटोग्राफी की विधि से अलग किए गए हैं ।
 इनमें प्रमुख हैं-कुस्कोहाइग्रीन, एनाहाइग्रीन, ट्रोपीन, स्युडोट्रोपीन, ऐनाफेरीन, आईसोपेलीन, टोरीन और तीन प्रकार के ट्रोपिलीटग्लोएट । 
जर्मन व रूसी वैज्ञानिकों ने असगंध की जड़ में अन्य एल्केलाइड होने का भी दावा किया है, जिसमें प्रमुख हैं-विदासोमिन एवं विसामिन
 एल्केलाइडों के अलावा इस क्षुप की जड़ में स्टार्च शर्करा, ग्लाइकोमाइड्स-हेण्टि्रयाकाल्टे   तथा अलसिटॉल, विदनाल पाए गए हैं ।
 इसमें बहुत से अमीनो अम्ल मुक्तावस्था में होते हैं यथा एस्पार्टिक अम्ल, ग्लाइसिन आयरोसिन, एलेनिन, प्रोलीन, टि्रप्योफैन, ग्लूटेमिक अम्ल एवं सिस्टीन । 
अश्वगंधा की पत्तियों में विदानोलाइड परिवार के पदार्थ पाए जाते हैं जो बदलते रहते हैं ।
 पत्तियों का स्वरूप एक-सा रहने पर भी रासायनिक दृष्टि से अंतर पाया गया है । 
बारह प्रकार के विदानोलाइड अलग-अलग पौधों से प्राप्त किए गए हैं जो एक ही क्यारी में एक साथ रोपे गए थे । 
इसके अलावा पत्तियों में एल्केलाइड्स ग्लाकोसाइड्स, ग्लूकोस एवं मुक्त अमीनो अम्ल भी पाए गए हैं । 
असगंध के तने में प्रोटीन बहुतायत से पाए गए हैं । 
इनमें रेशा बहुत कम तथा कैल्शियम व फॉस्फोरस प्रचुर मात्रा में होते हैं । 
कई अमीनो अम्ल भी मुक्तावस्था में पाए गए हैं ।
 जड़, तने तथा फल में टैनिन एवं फ्लेविनाइड भी होते हैं । 
इसके फलों में प्रोटीनों को पचाने वाला एक एन्जाइम कैमेस भी पाया गया है । 

आधुनिक मत एवं वैज्ञानिक प्रयोगों के निष्कर्ष- 
अश्वगंधा पर सर्वाधिक महत्त्वपूर्ण कार्य मद्रास में डॉ. कुप्पु राजन आदि द्वारा किया गय है । 
जनरल ऑफ रिसर्च इन आयुर्वेद एण्ड सिद्धा के अनुसार (जून 1980) 50 से 51 वर्ष के 101 नर, वृद्धों पर इस औषधि का चूर्ण रूप में प्रयोग करने पर अश्वगंधा को आयु बढ़ाने वाला पाया गया । 
प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को एक वर्ष तक प्रतिदिन एक-एक ग्राम असंगध मूल चूर्ण दिन में तीन बार दूध के साथ दिया गया । 
कण्ट्रोल वग्र की तुलना में अश्वगंधा ग्रहण करने वाले व्यक्तियों में हिमोग्लोबिन, लाल रक्त कणों की संख्या व बालों की कालापन बढ़ा । 
जिनकी कमर झुकती थी उनके खड़े होने का तरीका सुधरा व संधियों में लचीलापन आया । 
इनका सीरम कोलेस्टेरॉल (रक्त में घुलनशील वसा) घटा तथा रक्त कणों को बैठने की गति (इरिथ्रोसाइट सेडीमेण्टेशन रेट ई. एस. आर.) भी कम हुई । अध्ययन के निष्कर्ष बताते हुए वैज्ञानिकों ने कहा कि यह औषधि वृहणीय (मांस भेद बढ़ाने वाला) तथा रसायन सप्त धातु पोषक है । 
अश्वगंधा एक प्रकार का हिमेटिनिक (रक्त लौह बढ़ाने वाला) भी है ।
 इसमें प्रति 100 ग्राम 709.4 मिलीग्राम लोहा भी पाया गया है । 
यह अन्य पौधों की जड़ों में पाए जाने वाले लोहे से कहीं अधिक है । 
लोहे के अतिरिक्त अश्वगंधा जड़ में प्रचुर मात्रा में वेलीन, टायरोसीन, प्रेलीन, एलेनिन तथा ग्लाइसिन आदि अमीनो अम्ल मुक्तावस्था में पाए गए हैं । 
लोहे के साथ मुक्त अमीनो अम्लों का पाया जाना इसका अच्छा 'हिमेटिनिक टॉनिक' बनाता है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 

प्रयोज्य अंग- 
जड़ मुख्यतः प्रयुक्त होती है ।
 पत्तियों का भी कहीं-कहीं प्रयोग किया जाता है । 
इसके बीज  जहरीले होते हैं । 
मात्रा- (अ) मूल चूर्ण- 1 से 3 ग्राम एक बार में । 
(ब) क्षार- 1 से 3 ग्राम एक बार में ।
 (स) घृत- (जड़ का क्वाथ+समान भाग मक्खन+ दस गुना गौदुग्ध को उबालकर) 2 चम्मच प्रातः नित्य । 
(द) पाक-एक किलो असगंध जौर कुट+20 किलो जल को उबाल कर दो किलो शेष रहने पर छान लें ।
 इसमें दो किलो शक्कर मिलाकर पकाने पर पाक चाशरी की तरह तैयार हो जाता है ।
 बच्चों को एक चम्मच प्रातः सायं बड़ों को दुगुनी मात्रा में देनेसे बलवर्धन करता है । 
निर्धारणानुसार प्रयोग- चक्रदत्त संहिता में विद्वान चिकित्सक लिखते हैं-पीताश्वगंधा पयसार्धमासं घृतेन तैलेन सुखाम्बुना वा । कृशस्य पुस्टि वपुषो विधत्ते बालस्य सस्यस्य यथाम्बुवृष्टिः॥ 
मूलतः अश्वगंधा कृशकाय रोगियों, सूखा रोग से ग्रस्त बच्चों व व्याधि उपरांत कमजोरी में, शारीरिक, मानसिक थकान में पुष्टि कारक बलवर्धक के नाते प्रयुक्त होती रही है । 
यकृत में वसा कोशिकाओं के अनाधिकार विस्तार (फैटीइन्फिल्ट्रेश  ) से होने वाले कुपोषण, बुढ़ापे की कमजोरी, मांसपेशियों की कमजोरी व थकान, रोगों के बाद की कृशता आदि में असगंध मूल चूर्ण आतिशा घृत या पाक निर्धारित मात्रा में सेवन कराते हैं ।
 मूल चूर्ण को दूध के अनुपात के साथ देते हैं । 
क्षय रोग में अन्य जीवाणुनाशी औषधियों के साथ बल्य रूप में मूलचूर्ण को गोघृत या मिश्री के साथ देते हैं । 
गर्भवती महिलाओं में तीन माह बल संवर्धन हेतु मूल क्वाथ में चौगुनी घृत मिलाकर पाक बनाकर सेवन कराते हैं । 
लगातार एक वर्ष सेवन से शरीर से सारे विकार बाहर निकल जाते हैं-समग्रशोधन होकर दुर्बलता दूर हो जाती है व जीवनीशक्ति बढ़ती है । 
यह औषधि काया कल्प योग की एक प्रमुख औषधि मानी जाती है ।
 इसका कल्प भी करते हैं व ऐसा माना जाता है कि इसका निरंतर उपयोग अमृता की तरह जरा को कभी समीप नहीं आने देता । 
अगहन पूष माह में इसका सेवन विशेष लाभकारी है
 अन्य उपयोग- कफ वात शामक तथा वेदना संशामक होने के कारण यह वात नाड़ी संस्थान के रोगों में भी प्रयुक्त होता है । 
मूल से सिद्ध तैल वात व्याधि में जोड़ों पर तथा थायराइड या ग्रंथियों की वृद्धि में पत्तों को लेप करने से भी लाभ होता है । 
यह नींद लाने वाला एक श्रेष्ठ हिप्नोटिक है ।
 रक्तचाप व शोथ को कम करता है ।
 श्वांस रोग में भी असगंध क्षार अथवा चूर्ण को मधु एवं घृत के साथ देने का प्रावधान है । 
शुक्र दौर्बल्य प्रदर, योनि शूल में उपयोगी है । वाल शोष, क्षय रोग, जीर्ण व्याधि यथा कैंसर से सामान्य दुर्बलता निवारण तथा वेदना दूर करने के लिए इसे देते हैं । 
जीव कोशों पर अपने प्रभाव के कारण यह वर्ण विकारों तथा कुष्ठ रोगों पर भी कुछ प्रभाव रखता है, ऐसा मत है ।

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


मूलतः यह औषधि रसायन-बल्य है । 
इसका प्रयोग कर निश्चित ही दीर्घाष्यु को प्राप्त कर सकना संभव है । 
एजींग (वार्धक्य) पर इस औषधि की शोध अगले दिनों जब की जाएगी तो शास्रों के वे सभी अभिमत सफल सिद्ध होंगे,
 जिनमें इसे जरा निवारक बताया गया है । 
स्वास संबंधी रोग यथा क्रानिक ऑब्सट्रक्टिव लंग डीसिज (सी.ओ.एल.डी.) डि जेनरेटिव बीमारियाँ, कैंसर प्रिकार्सीनोमट परिस्थितियाँ (गैस्ट्राइटिस, प्लमर विल्सन सिन्ड्रोम) आदि में संभवतः अगले दिनों इसकी महत्त्वपूर्ण भूमिका सिद्ध होगी ।
 यदि ऐसा हो सका तो यह एक अति फलदायी शोध होगी 


साभार -http://kattar-hindu.blogspot.in/2013/05/blog-post_6.html#more

----------


## shriram

अश्वगंधा पौधा एक फायदे अनेक 


यकृत में वसा कोशिकाओं के अनाधिकार विस्तार
 (फैटी इन्फि ल्ट्रेशन Fatty Infiltration ) Fatty liver
से होने वाले कुपोषण,
 बुढ़ापे की कमजोरी, 
मांसपेशियों की कमजोरी 
व थकान, 
रोगों के बाद की कृशता 
आदि में असगंध मूल चूर्ण 
आतिशा घृत या पाक 
निर्धारित मात्रा में सेवन कराते हैं ।
 मूल चूर्ण को दूध के अनुपान के साथ देते हैं ।

----------


## donsplender

काम की जानकारी ! अश्वगंधा के औषधीय प्रयोगों के बारे में और जानकारी दे सके तो अवश्य दे !!

----------


## suresh namdeo

achchhi jankari hai

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*




*अश्वगंधा, कहने को तो एक जंगली पौधा है किंतु औषधीय गुणों से भरपूर है। 
इसे आयुर्वेद में विशेष महत्वपूर्ण स्थान प्राप्त है। 
जैसा कि नाम से ही स्पष्ट है अश्व अर्थात् घोड़ा, गंध अर्थात् बू अर्थात् घोड़े जैसी गंध।*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*

*

अश्व गंधा के कच्चे मूल से अश्व के समान गंध आती है 
इसलिए इसका नाम अश्वगंधा रखा गया। 
इसे असगंध बराहकर्णी, आसंघ आदि नामों से भी जाना जाता है। 
अंग्रेजी में इसे बिटर चेरी कहते हैं। 
यह सारे भारत में पाया जाता है, 
पर पश्चिम मध्य प्रदेश के मंदसौर जिले 
तथा नागौर (राजस्थान) की अश्वगंधा प्रसिद्ध व गुणकारी है।
 इसका झाड़ीदार क्षुप लगभग 2 से 4 फुट बहुशाखा युक्त होता है। 
पत्ते सफेद रोमयुक्त अखंडित अंडाकार होते हैं।
 फूल पीला हरापन लिए चिलम के आकार के होते हैं 
एवं शरद ऋतु में निकलते हैं। 
फल गोलाकार रसभरी के फलों के समान होेते हैं।
 फल के अंदर कटेरी के बीजों के समान पीत-श्वेत असंख्य बीज होते हैं।
 इसका मूल ही प्रयुक्त होता है, 
जिसे जाड़े में निकालकर छाया में सूखाकर सूखे स्थान पर रखा जाता है। 
बरसात में इसके बीज बोए जाते हैं।*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*

*जड़ी-बूटियों की दुकान या पंसारी की दुकान से मिलने वाले शुष्क जड़ छोटे-बड़े टुकड़ों के रूप में मिलती है। यह प्रायः खेती किए हुए पौधे की जड़ होती है। जंगली पौधे की अपेक्षा इनमें स्टार्च आदि अधिक होता है। आंतरिक प्रयोग के लिए खेती वाले पौधे की जड़ तथा लेप आदि जंगली पौधे की जड़ से ठीक रहती है।*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*

*अश्वगंधा एक बलवर्धक रसायन है। 
इसके इस सामथ्र्य के चिर पुरातन से लेकर अब तक सभी चिकित्सकों ने सराहना की है।
 आचार्य चरक ने असगंध को उत्कृष्ट बल्य माना है।
सुश्रुत के अनुसार यह औषधि किसी भी प्रकार की दुर्बलता कृशता में गुणकारी है।
 पुष्टि-बलवर्धन की इससे श्रेष्ठ औषधि आयुर्वेद के विद्व ान कोई और नहीं मानते।
 चक्रदत्त के अनुसार अश्वगंधा का चूर्ण 15 दिन दूध, घृत अथवा तेल या जल से लेने पर बालक का शरीर पुष्ट होता है। 
अश्वगंधा की प्रशंसा में विद्वानों का मत है कि जिस तरह वर्षा होने पर सुखी जमीन भी हरी हो जाती है और फसलों की पुष्टि होती है
 वैसे ही इसके सेवन से कमजोर, मुरझाये शरीर भी पुष्ट हो जाते हैं। 
यही नहीं सर्द ऋतु में कोई वृद्ध इसका एक माह भी सेवन करता है, तो इसके लिए बहुत फायदेमंद होता है।*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*

*यह औषधि मूलतः कफ-वात शामक, बलवर्धक रसायन है। अश्वगंधा को सभी प्रकार के जीर्ण रोगों, क्षय शोथ आदि के लिए श्रेष्ठ द्रव्य माना गया है। यह शरीर धातुओं की वृद्धि करती है एवं मांस मज्जा का शोधन करती है। मेधावर्द्धक तथा मस्तिष्क के लिए तनाव शामक भी। मूर्छा, अनिद्रा, उच्च रक्तचाप, शोध विकार, श्वास रोग, शुक्र दौर्बल्य, कुष्ठ सभी में समान रूप से लाभकारी है। यह एक प्रकार के कामोत्तेजक की भूमिका निभाती है परंतु इसका कोई अवांछनीय प्रभाव शरीर पर नहीं देखा गया है। यह ज़रा नाशक है। एजिंग को यह रोकती है व आयु बढ़ाती है।
एक शोध से पता चला है कि अश्वगंधा की जड़ में कुछ ऐसे तत्व भी हैं जिसमें कैंसर के ट्यूमर की वृद्धि को रोकने की पर्याप्त क्षमता होती है। इस जड के जलीय एवं अल्कोहलिक फाॅर्मूला का शरीर पर कम विषैला प्रभाव पड़ता है एवं उसमंे ट्यूमर विरोधी गुण प्रबल रूप से पाए जाते हैं। ऐसी प्रबल संभावना है कि अश्वगंधा कैंसर से छुटकारा दिलाने में बहुत सहायक है।*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*

*
यदि अश्वगंधा का सेवन लगातार एक वर्ष तक नियमित रूप से किया जाए तो
 शरीर से सारे विकार बाहर निकल जाते हैं। 
समग्र शोधन होकर दुर्बलता दूर हो जाती है 
व जीवन शक्ति बढ़ती है।
 सर्दी में इसका सेवन विशेष लाभकारी है।
यूनानी में अश्वगंधा को वहमनेवरों के नाम से लाना जाता है। 
हब्ब असगंध इसका प्रसिद्ध योग है। 
इसका गुण बाजीकरण, बलवर्धन, शुक्र, वीर्य पुष्टिकर है।
 महिलाओं को प्रसवोपरांत देने से बल प्रदान करता है।
अश्वगंधा शरीर में सात्मीकरन लाकर जीवनी शक्ति बढ़ाने 
तथा शक्ति देेने वाले कायाकल्प के लिए चिर प्रचलित रसायन है। 
यह शरीर के सारे संस्थानों पर क्रियाशील माना गया है।*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*

*विभिन्न रोगों में अश्वगंधा का उपयोग*
*आयुर्वेद में विस्तृत उल्लेख प्राप्त है। उष्ण वीर्य एवं मधुर विपाक वाला यह पौधा वात, कफ शामक तथा नाड़ी बल्य, दीपन, बृहण एवं श्रेष्ठ वाजीकरण होता है। 
विभिन्न रोगों में इसका अन्य सहयोगी औषधियों के साथ प्रयोग: 

वात विकार
अश्वगंधा चूर्ण दो भाग, सोंठ एक भाग तथा मिश्री तीन भाग अनुपात में मिलाकर
 सुबह-शाम भोजनोपरांत गर्म जल से सेवन करें। 
यह अनुप्रयोग आमवात संधिवात, निबंध, गैस तथा उदर के अन्यान्य विकारों में लाभप्रद पाया जाता है।

सूखा रोग

सूखा रोग से ग्रस्त बालक को इसका क्षीर पाक सेवन कराएं। 
स्वाद की वजह से बच्चा अरूचि दिखाए, 
तो अश्वगंधा चूर्ण 250 मि. ग्राम भीेगे हुए बादाम की एक गिरी
 को पीसकर दूध के साथ पिलाने से कुछ समय में ही बालक का शरीर हृष्ट-पुष्ट हो जाता है 
तथा वजन बढ़कर शरीर कांतिमय बन जाता है।*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*


*क्षीर पाक बनाने की विधि
अश्वगंधा का बारीक चूर्ण 10 ग्राम, दूध 250 मिली, पानी 250 मिली. मिलाकर किसी कांच के बर्तन में मंद अग्नि पर उबालें, जब जल उड़ जाए और आधा रह जाए तो मानो क्षीर तैयार है।
अनिद्रा रोग में
अश्वगंधा स्वाभाविक नींद लाने के लिए एक अच्छी दवा है, जिन्हें गहरी नींद नहीं आती या फिर जो नींद नहीं आने के रोग से परेशान हैं उन्हें इसका क्षीर पाक बनाकर सेवन करना चाहिए।
स्त्री रोगों में
श्वेत प्रदर में इसका चूर्ण 2 ग्राम के साथ, 1/2 ग्राम वंशलोचन मिलाकर सेवन करें। अल्प विकसित स्तनों के विकास के लिए शतावरी चूर्ण के साथ सेवन करना चाहिए।
वजन वृद्धि के लिए
नागौरी असगंध, ईसबगोल, छोटी हरड़, शतावरी प्रत्येक 2 तोला तथा श्वेत लोध्र एक तोला, मिश्री 8 तोला लेकर चूर्ण बनाकर 12 ग्राम की मात्रा में चांदी के वर्क के साथ या चांदी की भस्म के साथ सेवन करने से लाभ होता है।*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*
*
दुर्बलता
कमजोर एवं दुर्बल शरीर वाले व्यक्तियों को इसका 5 से 10 ग्राम की मात्रा में मिश्री मिलाकर दूध के साथ या शहद में मिलाकर दूध के साथ सेवन करना चाहिए।
अश्वगंधा चूर्ण 100 ग्राम को 20 ग्राम घी में मिलाकर कांच के बर्तन में जमा दें। प्रतिदिन 3 ग्राम की मात्रा में दूध से सेवन करें, कुछ ही दिनों में असर नजर आयेगा।
दुर्बलता निवारण के लिए इसका सेवन निरंतर 6 माह तक करें। खटाई एवं अधिक तली-भुनी वस्तुओं का सेवन न करें तथा इसके सेवन के दौरान ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करें।
नेत्र ज्योति वर्धक
यदि अश्वगंधा, मुलहठी और आंवला तीनों को समान मात्रा लेकर चूर्ण बनाकर एक चम्मच नियमित रूप से सेवन किया जाये तो नेत्र ज्योति में वृद्धि होती है।
नासूर
यदि नासूर हो जाए तो अश्वगंधा चूर्ण को तेल या छाछ में मिलाकर लगाने से लाभ होता है। अश्वगंधा चूर्ण का सेवन भी करें ताकि नासूर को मिटाने की प्रक्रिया अंदर से भी शुरू हो।
घाव
घावों में अश्वगंधा चूर्ण लगाने से घावों में मवाद आदि नहीं होते और घाव जल्द ठीक हो जाता है।

*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*


*•	अश्वगंधा के पौधे में कई औषधीय गुण होते हैं। 
•	अश्वगंधा पौधे की पत्तियां त्वचा रोग में उपयोगी है। 
•	त्वचा पर पड़ने वाली झुर्रियों से भी बचा जा सकता है। 
•	खांसी, क्षयरोग तथा गठिया में भी यह लाभदायक है।
*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*



*अश्वगंधा के औषधीय गुण (Medicinal Benefits of Ashwa****ha)

कामोत्तेजना बढ़ाने और पुरुष नपुंसकता को कम करने में (Ashwa****ha for Estrus Stimulation and Impotency Treatment)

यौन शक्ति बढ़ाने या पुष्टि-

बलवर्धन की इससे कारगर दवा आयुर्वेद में और कोई नहीं है। अश्वगंधा का चूर्ण 15 दिन दूध, घी या पानी के साथ लेने पर यह शरीर को पुष्ट करता है। यह पुरुषों में वीर्य (Sperm) को ताकतवर बनाता है और वीर्य की संख्या को भी बढ़ाने में भी मदद करती है। यह एक प्रकार से कामोत्तेजक (Stimulator) की भूमिका निभाता है परंतु इसका कोई साइड इफेक्ट शरीर पर नहीं देखा गया है। यह एजिंग को रोकने का भी काम करती है  और आयु बढ़ाती है। इसके सेवन से पुरुषों की प्रजनन क्षमता बढ़ती है।

अवसाद-तनाव दूर करने और मानसिक शक्ति बढ़ाने में (Ashwa****ha for Lassitude and Tension and Psychological Health)

आयुर्वेद चिकित्सा में ऐसे कई प्रमाण मिले हैं जिसमें अश्वगंधा के चूर्ण को लंबी सांस के साथ सूंघने या भोजन के साथ खाने से अवसाद और तनाव दूर होते हैं। इसके अलावा यह मस्तिष्क की स्मरण शक्ति को बढ़ाने और चित्त को शांत करने में भी काफी काम करता है। मस्तिष्क की एक बीमारी है Cerebellar Ataxia, जिसमें अश्वगंधा के सेवन से बीमारी ठीक होती है और मस्तिष्क में संतुलन बना रहता है।*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*

*डायबिटीज (Ashwa****ha for Diabetes)

अश्वगंधा के सेवन से ब्लड शुगर का स्तर कम होता है और यह मधुमेह की बीमारी को नियंत्रण में रखती है। इसके चूर्ण खाने से कोलेस्ट्रॉल भी कम होती है।

गठिया (Asv****ha for Arthritis)

मेडिकल रिसर्च से पता चला है कि अश्वगंधा का एक खास सप्लीमेंट Articulin-F और दूसरी जड़ी-बूटियों के साथ मिला कर सेवन करने से गठिया में लाभ होता है।

पर्किंसंस की बीमारी (Asv****ha  for Parkinson’s Disease)

पर्किसंस एक दिमागी बीमारी है। जिसमें मस्तिष्क को संकेत देने वाले न्यूरॉन नष्ट हो जाते हैं और मरीज दिमागी रुप से कमजोर होने के कारण अपने शरीर पर कंट्रोल नहीं रख पाता है। शोध से पता चला है कि अश्वगंधा और कई अन्य जड़ी-बूटियों के सेवन से यह बीमारी कम होती है और मस्तिष्क में न्यूरॉन बनने लगते हैं।

हाई ब्लड प्रेशर (Asv****ha  for High Blood Pressure)

इसके सेवन से रक्तचाप में कमी आती है। हालांकि कम रक्तचाप (Low Blood Pressure) वाले इसके सेवन से परहेज करें।

कैंसर और ट्यूमर (Asv****ha for Cancer and Tumor)

शोध से पता चला है कि अश्वगंधा की जड़ में कुछ ऐसे तत्व भी हैं जिसमें कैंसर के ट्यूमर की वृद्धि को रोकने की पर्याप्त क्षमता होती है। इसकी जड़ में अल्कोहल के गुण होते हैं जो शरीर पर कोई टॉक्सिन नहीं छोड़ता है और इसमें ट्यूमर के ग्रोथ को रोकने की क्षमता होती है। अश्वगंधा कैंसर से छुटकारा दिलाने में बहुत सहायक होता है।*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*

*वात विकार (Ashwa****ha for Gastric Problems)

इसके सेवन से किसी भी तरह के वात के विकार की बीमारी खत्म होती है। अश्वगंधा चूर्ण दो भाग, सोंठ एक भाग तथा मिश्री तीन भाग अनुपात में मिलाकर सुबह-शाम खाने के बाद गर्म पानी के साथ लें। यह संधिवात, गैस तथा पेट की और बीमारियों को खत्म करता है।

कफ-खांसी और दमा (Ashwa****ha for Cough and Asthma)

कफ-खांसी और दमा में अश्वगंधा रामबाण की तरह काम करता है। इसके चूर्ण को गर्म दूध के साथ सेवन करें काफी आराम मिलेगा।

अनिद्रा-रोग में (Ashwa****ha for Insomnia)

अश्वगंधा स्वाभाविक नींद लाने के लिए एक अच्छी दवा है, जिन्हें गहरी नींद नहीं आती या फिर जो नींद नहीं आने के रोग से परेशान हैं उन्हें इसका खीर पाक बनाकर सेवन करना चाहिए।

स्त्री रोगों में (Ashwa****ha for Gynecological Problems)

श्वेत प्रदर में इसका चूर्ण 2 ग्राम के साथ, 1/2 ग्राम वंशलोचन मिलाकर सेवन करें। अल्प विकसित स्तनों के विकास के लिए शतावरी चूर्ण के साथ सेवन करना चाहिए।

आंखों की रोशनी बढ़ाने के लिए (Ashwa****ha  for Eye Sight)

यदि अश्वगंधा, मुलहठी और आंवला तीनों को समान मात्रा लेकर चूर्ण बनाकर एक चम्मच नियमित रूप से सेवन किया जाये तो आंखों की रोशनी बढ़ती है।
*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*

*और भी बीमारियों में आता है काम (Ashwa****ha for other Health Problems)
•	टीबी (Tuberculosis)
•	लीवर की बीमारी(Liver problems)
•	सूजन (inflammation)
•	रोग प्रतिरोधी क्षमता को बढ़ाने में (Increasing Immune System)
•	एजिंग को कम करने में (Anti-Aging)*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा के फायदे* 

*अश्वगंधा का दवा के रूप में सैकड़ों वर्षों से उपयोग किया जाता रहा है. अश्वगंधा में अनेक चमत्कारी गुण हैं, और कई परेशानियों में यह आश्चर्यजनक रूप से लाभकारी है. अश्वगंधा का आयुर्वेद में बहुत ज्यादा उपयोग किया जाता है. इसका सही मात्रा में उपयोग करना कई मामलों में फायदेमंद है, लेकिन साथ हीं एक सीमा तक हीं इसका उपयोग करना चाहिए. तो आइए जानते हैं कि अश्वगंधा के प्रमुख फायदे कौन-कौन से हैं.
अश्वगंधा के फायदे :
•	अश्वगंधा के सेवन से Sex Power बढ़ती है. वीर्य की गुणवत्ता बढ़ती है और वीर्य ज्यादा मात्रा में बनता है.
•	जिन लोगों को हमेशा आलस्य महसूस होता रहता है, अश्वगंधा उनके लिए बहुत फायदेमंद होता है. इसके सेवन से आलस्य खत्म हो जाता है.
•	जो लोग सम्भोग के दौरान जल्दी थक जाते हैं, यह उनके लिए भी एक बहुत हीं प्रभावशाली औषधी है.
•	अश्वगंधा Anti Aging दवा है, यह उम्र को नियंत्रित रखने में आपकी मदद करता है. जिससे व्यक्ति जल्दी बुढ़ा नहीं होता है. अर्थात इसके सेवन करने से समय से पहले बुढ़ापा नहीं आता है.
*

----------


## shriram

*
•	यह मन को शांत करता है और और सहनशक्ति में वृद्धि करता है.
•	यह हमारे शरीर की रोगों से लड़ने की क्षमता भी बढ़ाता है.
•	यदि आपको अनिंद्रा की शिकायत है, तो अश्वगंधा आपके लिए बहुत फायदेमंद साबित होगा.
•	अश्वगंधा के सेवन से गठिया का दर्द खत्म हो जाता है.
•	अश्वगंधा ब्लडप्रेशर को नियन्त्रण में रखता है.
•	और इसे खाने से तनाव भी कम होता है.
•	यह डायबीटीज में भी आपको काफी फायदा पहुंचाता है.
•	अश्वगंधा पाचन तन्त्र के लिए भी बहुत अच्छा होता है.
•	अश्वगंधा शरीर में आयरन को बढ़ा देता है. हर दिन तीन बार 1-1 gram सेवन करने से शरीर में खून की मात्रा बढ़ जाती है.
•	इसे खाने से बालों का कालापन बढ़ जाता है.
•	इससे महिलाओं की प्रजनन क्षमता बढ़ जाती है.
•	जिन स्त्रियों की योनी से सफेद चिपचिपा पदार्थ निकलता है, उन्हें भी अश्वगंधा खाने से बहुत फायदा पहुंचाता है.
•	टीबी में भी अश्वगंधा बहुत फायदा पहुंचाता है.
•	अश्वगंधा याददाश्त में भी फायदा पहुंचाता है.*

----------


## shriram

*सावधानी*
*उपर्युक्त सभी प्रयोग किसी वैद्य या विशेषज्ञ के परामर्श से करें। गलत तरीके से किए उपयेाग हानि भी पहुंचा सकते हैं।*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा के कुछ नुकसान
•	अश्वगंधा के ज्यादा सेवन से ज्यादा नींद आती है.
•	जिन लोगों को अल्सर की समस्या हो उन्हें खाली पेट में या केवल अश्वगंधा कभी नहीं खाना चाहिए.
•	किसी बीमारी के समय भी अश्वगंधा का सेवन कर रहें हों, तो यह दूसरे दवाओं के असर को क्षीण कर सकता है.
•	जिन लोगों को अश्वगंधा खाने से बुखार हो जाता हो, उन्हें अश्वगंधा नहीं खाना चाहिए.
•	गर्भवती स्त्रियों को अश्वगंधा का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए.
•	उन स्त्रियों को भी अश्वगंधा का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिये, जो अपने बच्चे को स्तनपान करा रही हों.
Note – अश्वगंधा के प्रयोग से पहले डॉक्टर की सलाह जरुर लें, अन्यथा यह आपको नुकसान भी पहुँचा सकता है.*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*


*अश्वगंधा एक बलवर्धक जड़ी है इसका पौधा झाड़ीदार होता है 
आयुर्वेद में जड़ी बूटियों का बड़ा महत्व है 
औषधि के रूप में मुख्यतः इसकी जड़ों का प्रयोग किया जाता है 
अश्वगंधा की गीली ताजी जड़ से घोड़े के मूत्र के समान तीव्र गंध आती है
 इसलिए इसे अश्वगंधा या वाजिगंधा कहते हैं-
अश्वगंधा उपचार और प्रयोग-

अश्वगंधा या वाजिगंधा का अर्थ है अश्व या घोड़े की गंध। 
इसकी जड़ 4−5 इंच लंबी, मटमैली तथा अंदर से शंकु के आकार की होती है, 
इसका स्वाद तीखा होता है इस जड़ी को अश्वगंधा कहने का दूसरा कारण यह है कि
 इसका सेवन करते रहने से शरीर में अश्व जैसा उत्साह उत्पन्न होता है-

ये सस्ती होने के कारण यह मध्यम व निर्धन परिवारों के लिये रसायन का काम करती है। 
असगंध पंसारियों की दुकानों से सरलता से मिल जाती है। 
असगंध की जड़ भूरे रंग की होती है और स्वाद में कसैली होती है। 
इसकी जड़ कूटने से इसमें घोड़े के मूत्र की बू आती है-

नागपुर में उत्पन्न होने वाली असगंध उत्तम होती है, 
इसलिये इसे असगंध नागौरी कहते हैं-

निम्नलिखित रोगों में प्रयोग की जाती है-

*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*



*असंगध से सूखा रोग से ग्रस्त, हड्डियों के पिंजर बच्चे मोटे ताजे हो जाते हैं। इसके प्रयोग से कमजोर बच्चों का वजन बढ़ जाता है। दूध पिलाने वाली स्त्रियों का दूध बढ़ जाता है-

इसके निरंतर प्रयोग से बुढ़ापा पास नहीं फटकता। सायु की कमजोरी, वात व सर्दी से उत्पन्न होने वाले रोगों में जैसे पट्ठों में दर्द होना। अंग सुन्न होना, कमर दर्द, पक्षाघात, शरीर पर च्युटियां चलना प्रतीत होना आदि पर असगंध सोने पर सोहागे का काम करता है-

पक्षाघात की दवाओं में जैसे महानारायण तेल, नारायण तेल अश्वगंधारिष्ट में इसका प्रयोग होता है-

असगंध एक वर्ष तक यथाविधि सेवन करने से शरीर रोग रहित हो जाता है। केवल सर्दीयों में ही इसके सेवन से दुर्बल व्यक्ति भी बलवान होता है। वृद्धावस्था दूर होकर नवयौवन प्राप्त होता है-

अश्वगंधा के चूर्ण की एक−एक ग्राम मात्रा दिन में तीन बार लेने पर शरीर में हीमोग्लोबिन लाल रक्त कणों की संख्या तथा बालों का काला पन बढ़ता है। रक्त में घुलनशील वसा का स्तर कम होता है तथा रक्त कणों के बैठने की गति भी कम होती है। अश्वगंधा के प्रत्येक 100 ग्राम में 789.4 मिलीग्राम लोहा पाया जाता है। लोहे के साथ ही इसमें पाए जाने वाले मुक्त अमीनो अम्ल इसे एक अच्छा हिमोटिनिक (रक्त में लोहा बढ़ाने वाला) टॉनिक बनाते हैं-

असंगध चूर्ण, तिल व घी 10-10 ग्राम लेकर और तीन ग्राम शहद मिलाकर नित्य सर्दी में सेवन करने से कमजोर शरीर वाला बालक मोटा हो जाता है-

अश्वगंधा का चूर्ण 6 ग्राम, इसमें बराबर की मिश्री और बराबर शहद मिलाकर इसमें 10 ग्राम गाय का घी मिलायें, इस मिश्रण को सुबह शाम शीतकाल में चार महीने तक सेवन करने से बूढ़ा व्यक्ति भी युवक की तरह प्रसन्न रहता है-

अश्वगंधा की जड़ के महीन चूर्ण को तीन ग्राम की मात्रा में गर्म प्रकृति वाली गाय के ताजे दूध से वात प्रकृति वाला शुद्ध तिल से और कफ प्रकृति का व्यक्ति गर्म पानी के साथ एक वर्ष तक सेवन करे तो निर्बलता दूर होकर सब व्याधियों का नाश होता है और निर्बल व्यक्ति बल प्राप्त करता है-

अश्वगंधा चूर्ण 20 ग्राम, तिल इससे दुगने, और उड़द आठ गुने अर्थात 140 ग्राम, इन तीनों को महीन पीसकर इसके बड़े बनाकर ताजे-ताजे एक ग्राम तक खायें-

अश्वगंधा चूर्ण और चिरायता बराबर-बराबर लेकर खरल (कूटकर) कर रखें। इस चूर्ण को 10-10 ग्राम की मात्रा में सुबह ग्राम शाम दूध के साथ खायें-

एक ग्राम अश्वगंधा चूर्ण में लगभग 1 ग्राम का चौथा भाग मिश्री डालकर उबालें हुए दूध के साथ सेवन करने से वीर्य पुष्ट होता है, बल बढ़ता है-

शतावर, असगंधा, कूठ, जटामांसी और कटेहली के फल को 4 गुने दूध में मिलाकर या तेल में पकाकर लेप करने से लिंग मोटा होता है और लिंग की लम्बाई भी बढ़ जाती है-
*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*

*कूटकटेरी, असगंध, वच और शतावरी को तिल के तेल में जला कर लिंग पर लेप करने से लिंग में वृद्धि होती है-असगंध चूर्ण को चमेली के तेल के साथ खूब मिलाकर लिंग पर लगाने से लिंग मज़बूत हो जाता है-

स्त्रियों को यह दवा खिलाते रहने से गर्भाशय के रोग दूर हो जाते हैं। बच्चा होने के पश्चात प्रसूता को असगंध का प्रयोग निरंतर कराते रहने से उसकी कमजोरी व दूसरे रोग दूर हो जाते हैं-

यदि प्रदर अधिक आता हो तो उसमें भी असगंध रामबाण का काम करती है-

जिन स्त्रियों के असमय ही स्तन ढीले हो जाते है असगंध का लेप करने से स्तन कड़े हो जाते हैं-

बांझ स्त्रियां यदि निरंतर प्रयोग करें तो भगवान की कृपा से संतान प्राप्ति होती है-

असगंध मर्दाना शक्ति उत्पन्न करती है। नपुंसकता को दूर करती है। वीर्य उत्पन्न करती है, शुक्रकीटों को बढ़ाती है-

शारीरिक, मानसिक और स्ायुविक कमजोरी, याद न रहना, आंखों में गढ़े पड़ जाना आदि रोगों में लाभदायक है-

स्वप्नदोष व प्रमेह को दूर करती है-

वात रोग जैसे गठिया, आमवात, जोड़ों का दर्द, शोच और जोड़ पत्थरा जाने पर असगंध खाने व लगाने पर कमाल का असर दिखाती है-

असगंध को गोमूत्र में घिस कर कंठमाला पर कुछ दिन लगाने से आराम होता है-*

----------


## shriram

*अश्वगंधा*

*
इसे बकरी के दूध के साथ प्रयोग करने से तपेदिक रोग ठीक हो जाता है-

असगंध पाचनांगों को शक्तिशाली बनाती है, भूख बढ़ाती है और भोजन की शरीरांश बनाती है-

असगंध मानसिक कमजोरी, पुराना सिर दर्द, नींद न आना, वहम व पागलपन जैसे रोगों की चोटी की दवा है-

हजारों वर्षों से असगंध का प्रयोग हमारे देश में होता आ रहा है। बड़ों के लिये इसकी खुराक दो से चार ग्राम व बच्चों के लिये एक ग्राम प्रात: सायं दूध के साथ प्रयोग में लायें-*

----------


## suresh namdeo

thanks for such an useful information

----------


## dkj

अश्वगंधा या असगंध (Withania somnifera) एक पौधा (क्षुप) है। यह विदानिया कुल का पौधा है; विदानिया की विश्व में 10 तथा भारत में 2 प्रजातियाँ पायी जाती हैं।

भारत में पांरपरिक रूप से अश्वगंधा का उपयोग आयुर्वेदिक उपचार के लिए किया जाता है। इसके साथ-साथ इसे नकदी फसल के रूप में भी उगाया जाता है। इसकी ताजा पत्तियों तथा जड़ों में घोड़े की मूत्र की गंध आने के कारण ही इसका नाम अश्वगंधा पड़ा।

----------


## dkj

अश्वगंधा एक द्विबीज पत्रीय पौधा है। जो कि सोलेनेसी कुल का पौधा है। सोलेनेसी परिवार की पूरे विश्व में लगभग 3000 जातियाँ पाई जाती हैं। और 90 वंश पाये जाते हैं। इसमें से केवल 2 जातियाँ ही भारत में पाई जाती हैं।

इस जाति के पौधे सीधे, अत्यन्त शाखित, सदाबहार तथा झाड़ीनुमा 1.25 मीटर लम्बे पौधे होते हैं। पत्तियाँ रोमयुक्त, अण्डाकार होती हैं। फूल हरे, पीले तथा छोटे एंव पाँच के समूह में लगे हुये होते हैं। इसका फल बेरी जो कि मटर के समान दूध युक्त होता है। जो कि पकने पर लाल रंग का होता है। जड़े 30-45 सेमी लम्बी 2.5-3.5 सेमी मोटी मूली की तरह होती हैं। इनकी जड़ों का बाह्य रंग भूरा तथा यह अन्दर से सफेद होती हैं।

रासायनिक घटक
अश्वगंधा की जड़ों में 0.13 से 0.31 प्रतिशत तक एल्केलाॅइड की सांद्रता पाई जाती है। इसमें महत्वपूर्ण विदानिन एल्केलाॅइड होता है, जो कि कुल एल्केलाॅइड का 35 से 40 प्रतिशत होता है।

----------


## dkj

विभिन्न औषधियाँ
अश्वगंधारिष्ट
अश्वगंधाघृत
अश्वगंधा चूर्ण
अश्वगंधा अवलेह
सौभाग्य शुन्ठी पाक
सुकुमारघृत
महारास्नादि योग

----------


## dkj

भारत में अश्वगंधा की जड़ों का उत्पादन प्रति वर्ष 2000 टन है। जबकि जड़ की माँग 7,000 टन प्रति वर्ष है। मध्य प्रदेश के उत्तर पूर्व भाग में लगभग 4000 हेक्टेयर भूमि पर अश्वगंधा की खेती की जा रही है। मध्य प्रदेश के मनसा, नीमच, जावड़, मानपुरा और मंदसौर और राजस्थान के नागौर और कोटा जिलों में अश्वगंधा की खेती की जा रही है।

अच्छे जल निकास वाली बलुई दोमट अथवा हल्की लाल मृदा जिसका पी0 एच0 मान 7.5-8.0 हो व्यावसायिक खेती के लिये उपयुक्त होती है।

यह पछेती खरीफ फसल है। पौधो के अच्छे विकास के लिये 20-35 डिग्री तापमान 500-750 मिमी0 वार्षिक वर्षा होना आवश्यक है। पौधे की बढ़वार के समय शुष्क मौसम एंव मृदा में प्रचुर नमी की होना आवश्यक होता है। शरद ऋतु में 1-2 वर्षा होने पर जड़ों का विकास अच्छा होता है। पर्वतीय क्षेत्रों की अनउपजाऊ भूमि पर भी इसकी खेती को सफलता पूर्वक किया जा सकता है। शुष्क क्रषि के लिये भी अश्वगंधा की खेती उपयुक्त है।

अगस्त और सितम्बर माह में जब वर्षा हो जाऐ उसके बाद जुताई करनी चाहिये। दो बार कल्टीवेटर से जुताई करने के बाद पाटा लगा देना चाहिये। 10-12 कि0ग्रा0 बीज प्रति हेक्टेयर की दर से पर्याप्त होता है। अच्छी पैदावार के लिये पौधे से पौधे की दूरी 5 सेमी0 तथा लाइन से लाइन की दूरी 20 सेमी0 रखना चाहिये।

सामान्यतः बीज का अंकुरण 6-7 दिन के बाद प्रारम्भ हो जाता है। अश्वगंधा के अपरिपक्व बीज को बुवाई हेतु नहीं चुनना चाहिए, क्यांेकि इनका भूर्ण परिपक्व नहीं हो पाता है। 8-12 महीने पुराने बीज का जमाव 70-80 प्रतिशत तक होता है। बीज के अच्छे अंकुरण के लिये आई0ए0ए0, जी0ए03 अथवा थायोयूरिया का प्रयोग करना चाहिये।

नर्सरी को सतह से 5-6 इंच ऊपर उठाकर बनाया जाता है। जिससे कि नर्सरी में जलभराव की समस्या उत्पन्न न हो बीज बोने से पहले नर्सरी को शोधित करने के लिये डाइथेन एम-45 के घोल का प्रयोग करना चाहिये। जैविक विधि से नर्सरी को उपचारित करने के लिये गोमूत्र का प्रयोग किया जाता है। नर्सरी में गोबर की खाद का प्रयोग करना चाहिये, जिससे कि बीजों का अंकुरण अच्छा हो बीजो को लाइन में 1-1.25 सेमी0 गहराई में डालना चाहिये। नर्सरी में बीज की बुवाई जून माह में की जाती है। बीजों में 6-7 दिनों में अंकुरण शुरू हो जाता है। जब पौधा 6 सप्ताह का हो जाये तब इसे खेत में रोपित कर देना चाहिये।

उन्नतशील प्रजातियाँ
पोशिता
जवाहर असगंध-20
डब्यलू एस0-20
डब्यलू एस0-134
खाद एंव उर्वरक:

औषधीय पौधे जिनकी जड़ों का प्रयोग व्यावसायिक रूप से किया जाता है, उनमें रासायनिक उर्वरकों का प्रयोग नहीं करना चाहिये। सामान्यतः इस फसल में उर्वरकों का प्रयोग नहीं किया जाता है। परन्तु शोध पश्चात यह ज्ञात हुआ है कि अमोनियम नाइट्रेट के प्रयोग से जड़ो की अधिकतम उपज प्राप्त होती है। कुछ शोध में जिब्रेलिक एसिड के प्रयोग से भी जड़ों के विकास में अच्छे परिणाम प्राप्त हुये हैं।

खेत की तैयारी करते समय सड़ी गोबर की खाद या जैविक खादों का प्रयोग 5 टन प्रति हेक्टेयर की दर से अवश्य करनी चाहिये।

बुवाई के 25-30 दिन बाद कतार और छिंटकवाँ विधि दोनो में फालतू पौधों को हटा देना चाहिये। 1 वर्ग मीटर में 30-40 पौधे रखने चाहिये। 1 हेक्टेयर में 3 से 4 लाख पौधे पर्याप्त होते हैं। निराई एंव गुड़ाई: बुवाई के 40-50 दिन बाद एक बार निराई गुड़ाई अवश्य करनी चाहिये पौधों की अच्छी बढ़वार तथा अधिक उपज प्राप्त करने के लिये फालतू पौधों को खेत से बाहर निकाल देना चाहिये।

सिंचाई:

अश्वगंधा बर्षा ऋतु की फसल है। इसलिये इसमें बहुत अधिक सिंचाई की आवश्यकता नहीं होती है। मृदा में नमी की कम मात्रा होने पर सिंचाई करना अनिवार्य हो जाता है। जलभराव की समस्या होने पर जड़ों का विकास ठीक प्रकार से नहीं हो पाता है। इसलिये खेत में जलनिकास की व्यवस्था ठीक प्रकार से कर लेनी चाहिये। जल भराव के अधिक हो जाने पर पौधों की वृद्धि रूक जाती है तथा पौधे मरने लगते हैं। अश्वगंधा की खेती सिंचित एंव असिंचित दोनो ही दशाओं में की जाती है। असिंचित अवस्था में जड़ों की बढ़वार अधिक होती है। क्योकि जड़े पानी की तलाश में सीधी बढ़ती हैं और शाखा रहित रहती हैं।

रोग एंव कीट का प्रभाव पौधे पर होता है परन्तु व्यावसायिक द्रष्टिकोण से अश्वगंधा की फसल में यह नुकसान दायक नहीं हैं।

फरवरी-मार्च के महीने में पौधों में फूल एंव फल आना प्रारम्भ हो जाते हैं। अश्वगंधा की फसल अप्रैल-मई में 240-250 दिन के पश्चात खुदाई के योग्य हो जाती है। परिपक्व पौधे की खुदाई की सही अवस्था जानने के लिये फलों का लाल होना और पत्तियों का सूखना आदि बातों का अध्ययन करना चाहिये। खेत में कुछ स्थानों से पौधों को उखाड़ कर उनकी जड़ों को तोड़ कर देखना चाहिये यदि जड़ आसानी से टूट जाये और जड़ों में रेशे न हों तो समझ लेना चाहिये कि फसल खुदाई हेतु तैयार है। जड़ों के रेशेदार हो जाने पर जड़ की गुणवत्ता में कमी आ जाती है। पौधे को जड़ों सहित उखाड़ लेना चाहिये यदि जड़ें ज्यादा लम्बी हैं तो जुताई क्रिया भी की जा सकती है। बाद में पौधों को एकत्र करके जड़ों को काट कर पौधों से अलग करके छोटे-छोटे टुकड़ों में काट कर धूप में सुखा लेना चाहिये। पके फलों को हाँथ से तोड़ कर सुखा कर बीजों को अलग कर लेना चाहिये।

सूखी जड़ों को छोटे-छोटे भागों में काट कर साफ कर लेना चाहिये। इन्हें रंग व आकार के आधार पर 4 भागों में बाँटा गया है।

जड़ों का रंग व आकार के आधार पर तुलना
ग्रेड 1: इस ग्रेड में जड़ों के टुकड़ों की लम्बाई 7 सेमी एंव चैड़ाई 1-1.5 सेमी होती है। यह बेलनाकार होती हैं। जड़ की बाहरी सतह कोमल ओर रंग में हल्कापन होता है। जड़ें अन्दर से ठोस एंव सफेद होती हैं।
ग्रेड 2: इस ग्रेड में जड़ों के टुकड़ों की लम्बाई 5 सेमी एंव चैड़ाई 1 सेमी होती है। जड़ें ठोस एंव कड़क होती हैं।
ग्रेड 3: इस ग्रेड में जड़ों के टुकड़ों की लम्बाई 4 सेमी एंव चैड़ाई 1 सेमी से भी कम होती है। जड़ें पतली एंव शाखित होती हैं, जो कि माँसल भी नहीं होती हैं।
निम्न श्रेणी: यह आकार में छोटी, पतली होती हैं। और अन्दर की ओर पीली होती हैं। इनकी चैड़ाई 3 मिमी होती है।
पैदावार
1 हेक्टेयर भूमि पर 4-5 कु0 सूखी जड़ें प्राप्त हो जाती हैं। 8-10 सेमी लम्बी तथा 10-15 मिमी व्यास बाली जड़ों को व्यापारिक द्रष्टिकोण से अच्छा माना जाता है। बीज प्राप्त करने के लिये फसल के 5 प्रतिशत भाग की खुदाई नहीं करनी चाहिये। जब पौधों के अधिकतर फल लाल हो जायें तब इन्हें काट कर सुखाने के पश्चात बीज निकाल लेना चाहिये।

----------


## dkj

Withania somnifera, known commonly as ashwa****ha,[2] Indian ginseng,[3] poison gooseberry,[3] or winter cherry,[2] is a plant in the Solanaceae or nightshade family. Several other species in the genus Withania are morphologically similar.[4] Although thought to be useful as a medicinal herb in Ayurveda, trials supporting its clinical use are limited. However, many in vitro and animal experiments suggest effects on the immune, endocrine, and CNS systems, as well as in the pathogenesis of cancer and inflammatory conditions.[

----------


## dkj

Taxon: Withania somnifera (L.) Dunal
Genus: Withania
Family: Solanaceae subfamily: Solanoideae.
Nomen number: 102407
Place of publication: A. L. P. P. de Candolle, Prodr. 13(1):453. 1852
Name verified on: 07-Nov-1985 by ARS Systematic Botanists. Last updated: 30-Aug-1999
No species priority site assigned.

NO ACCESSIONS IN NPGS UNDER THIS NAME.

Common names:
ashwa****ha   (Source: Herbs Commerce ed2 )
winter-cherry   (Source: F Zamb )

Economic importance:

----------


## dkj

asva****ha root

----------

